# Nissan Kicks



## Kietha (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi guys.

I just bought a new car! I drove both of my last 2 cars for Uber, they were both Honda Civic Hybrids. It went okay but the back seat was tight and getting 3 sets of golf clubs in the trunk was nightmarish.

I considered Uber when I got my new car and I bought a Nissan Kicks. I sat in the back seat in the showroom and thought how much roomier it would be for my passengers. Yay!

I tried to drive over the weekend but couldn't log in. I was getting an odd message about adding an approved car. Hmm....

This morning I went to the Greenlight Hub and the lady there tried to help me but the Kicks is not an approved Uber car!!! They say it is too small!!! She took pictures inside the back seat and sent them to her manager but by golly, it's a no go.

I can't believe it. I am crushed.

Gull darn it all anyway!

Mary Kay


----------



## jtd617 (Jun 23, 2016)

I was considering the Kicks also because my friends Buick Encore is the same size. I wonder why they said its too small


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

Only thing I can think of is the back seat fits 2. Uber requires 3 with 3 sets of seatbelts.
IE. First generation Volt only sat 2 in back. Not approved by uber
Current Volt seats 3, approved by uber.

U bought a car without checking ?
I’ll assume u do uber as a supplement to ur ft salary or ur a student ?


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

I'd never even heard of it, until your post, and I've been a big fan of Nissans, since forever. Nice looking vehicle!

I've seen plenty of regular Lyfts and Uber X's smaller inside than that. Looks like plenty of room... for 4 passengers and luggage; were you trying to get it approved for XL?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Going off the Nissan web site, it looks like it has 5 seat belts. So like here2der said, unless you wanted XL, it should be approved.


----------



## Allied Automotive (Dec 23, 2018)

All 3 Trim levels of the 2018 Nissan Kicks (SV, SR & S) have seating for 5 persons.


----------



## DomingoSpear (Jan 12, 2019)

My current ride is *Nissan Kicks* because For generating power, Nissan could place the 1.5 Litre, K9K diesel powertrain that serves in Renault Duster SUV. On the other hand, the Brazil bound model could house a higher displacement 2.0 litre, diesel engine under the hood.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

here2der said:


> I'd never even heard of it, until your post, and I've been a big fan of Nissans, since forever. Nice looking vehicle!
> 
> I've seen plenty of regular Lyfts and Uber X's smaller inside than that. Looks like plenty of room... for 4 passengers and luggage; were you trying to get it approved for XL?


Its a slightly better looking Juke replacement.

I hope we get it in the UK as the Juke is hideous.


----------



## Quartez26 (May 3, 2019)

After seeing this forum I contacted Uber and asked them to add the Nissan Kicks to the list of approved vehicles for Uber by using the Toyota Prius as a precedent for cabin space/ vehicle layout. The backseats are pretty similar so I sent images of the interior of both vehicles. It took about a week but the Nissan Kicks has been approved. ?

I felt the same way. There isn't a Greenlight Hub in my city so I had to do everything over the phone and via email. But I eventually got to a rep's supervisor that was able to fill out a form. If you still have the truck you should definitely try again.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Good for you for persevering. Looks like they need to leave the back door open with the word "should" in there, though.


----------

